# Extended guide rod?



## mhammer3333 (Jul 11, 2006)

Just bought my first 1911 (Colt 1991a1) It came with an after market guide rod that needs to be taken off with an allen wrench. Just curious what purpose it serves.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Only looks! The standard guide rod setup works just as well . I have the full length one piece in my commander and get nothing from it other than a different look when the slide is back.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, U just opened a can of worms here - and, I'm gonna get beat up for it to, but I like the 2 piece guiderod, personally. I like it over the GI Setup.

I had the GI plug on my first 1911 - a Springer Milspec I bought in 96 or 97. Anyway, I could "fgeel" the action move on that gun. When I switched to the full guiderod, it felt smoother to me. 

I've tried a 1 peiece full guiderod in a Kimber before, and I prefer the 2 piece during assembly/disassembly. To me, the allen wrench is no big deal. I just keep a set in w/ my range stuff...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I am one of those old school 1911 owners myself, I never saw any need for a full length guide rod. It makes it harder to field strip so I changed it out on my SA for a standard rod and plug. I put them in the same category as front cocking serrations and light rails on a 1911, just not needed, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

New generation - I like the front cocking serrations - I think it makes the gun look better myself...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The purpose of the full-length guide rod is to make the pistol more difficult to field strip and press-check. It serves no functional purpose, and is as useful as tits on a bull.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I agree with most everyone. I personally like the 2 piece if it's gonna' be something other than stock. I think what ought to be in there is whatever works best and is still simple to disassemble. But, as you guys have mentioned...........unless you're having trouble with the stock parts, no real need to change. As far as front slide serrations, I have to disagree with you Shipwreck, IMHO they look like Fido's butt! I'm considering having them removed from my Springy and get the BPH look like reflectioin01 did to one of his. It really looked nice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats fine - everyone has their preferences - that's why all 600+ members here aren't carrying the same gun


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No offense meant. Hope you didn't take it as such. :smt119 :?: :smt119


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I understand - don't worry 

Now, on the other hand, all the 1911s with front serrations and full length guide rods are plenty pissed at ya


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, they'll just have to get in line!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Help???*

I don't understand what's the problem with a full lenght guide rod? Now we are talking about the guide rod for the return spring right? Maybe it's because I am new to 1911's but I have no trouble at all tearing ours down for cleaning. I am not trying to be smart. I am trying to learn about these great guns we have.:smt100


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that is what we are talking about. As said before, I like the full length guiderod. But all the old guys who are 1911 fanatics don't like it because it wasn't in the original design


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Shipwreck for telling me what's up. I am a old guy for sure but I am new to 1911's. Only trouble I've had with that is, that little cover over the spring gets away from me once in a while and I shot the dog once.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, while it does get easier when U get familiar w/ the gun, a 1911 still is the biggest pain to assemble and disassemble compared to more modern firearm designs w/ captive springs - like a Glock, Beretta, Walther, etc.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Look around.*

I know your right as my Sigma is so easy the wife can do it. I'hv seen where you might get a 1911 one day. Take a good look at S&W. Mine is a scandium and only weights 28oz mty. I don't do it justice as it shoots better than I can. All of these 1911's are priced high. I payed $714 for mine. Here's a picture of 16 rounds at 21'. Not to bad for a old man who's blind in one eye and can't see out of the other,& breathing on one lung. They call me Lucky.
:smt082  :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, I have had several 1911s over the years - just none right now. I have had 1 issue or another w/ them, for the most part. And, my last one got messed up when I was getting it refinished. So, I couldn't stand to look at it and got rid of it.

I may get another 1 day, but for now, I enjoy the cheapness of the 9mm ammo. I can afford to shoot more often. So, it may be a while...


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

As I always heard it the full length guide rod helped to smooth out the recoil pulse by keeping the spring in a straight line. I wouldn't know cause I don't use them myself.

I read an interview with Les Baer some years ago in which he stated that he didn't care for them either. He only offered them in his guns because everybody seemed to want them.

Front cocking serrations don't bother me one way or another.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

They serve no porpose other than thinning you wallet. 
front serrations ruin the looks and will destroy a good holster in no time. 
If God or J. Browning figured we needed this junk. They would have installed to start with.. If it ain't a Colt it ain't a 1911 it just a want a be.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I knew someone would say that - But, it's not junk if U like them. Sorry :smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

1911tuner (at m1911.org) has a saying...FLGRs aid in extraction and feeding...They extract money from your wallet and feed it to the people that make FLGRs.Thats ALL they do.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

You have all missed the most important thing a guide rod does, it keeps people working to produce and sell them. Every dollar spent in the economy turns over 17 times and that is a lot of money. Other than this, a guide rod does nothing except occasionally loosen at the wrong time. Regards, Richard


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Before God rested on the 7th day, he created the Walther P99! 
Then relized what a mess he had created . He then called down to J.M. Browning and said go with the 1911 Its a real pistol.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

michael t said:


> Before God rested on the 7th day, he created the Walther P99!
> Then relized what a mess he had created . He then called down to J.M. Browning and said go with the 1911 Its a real pistol.


Got it backwards :mrgreen: :mrgreen: please refer to my post in this thread http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2187&page=2&highlight=created+the+1911 for the historical facts:smt083 :smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We gonna start that again?

Sorry dude. Say what U will... It is the best gun IN MY OPINION. Now, I'm not out here insulting any of your stuff, so I appreciate the same courtesy


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Got to get my 1.5 cents in here....I have heard that stove pipes
were easier to clear w/Std length guide rod(short) and now I
have heard most of the other :smt023 opinions


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

The last couple of 1911's I bought (Kimbers) came with full-length guide rods. Immediately threw them out and put in the GI parts.

OTOH, their primary purpose is to generate sales of pistol parts, so I guess they are good for the economy.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Couldn't say. All of my Glocks have full solid guide rods now. Never any problems. IMO, the full/solid rods tend to tighten up the action/cycling so far as you use the correct spring with them. I do believe the spring rating is the most important part, and what kind of ammo you are using.


----------

